# Sample Exam Problem



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Please inspect the picture below.

The photo was taken in Pensacola on October 18th. An EF-1 tornado with wind speeds of up to 100 MPH and a base width of 100 yds cut a swath through an dense, urbanized section of town for nearly 40 minutes. An FDOT contractor response team is mobilized within one-hour to be dispatched to investigate damages along the collection arteries along I-10.

Question: Of the twelve FDOT contractors pictured, which one is actually working?

A.



Spoiler



I am naive and uniformed - they are all working


B.



Spoiler



I know a little about this thing - I saw half (or six) of them are working


C.



Spoiler



I am a real working guy - only one guy (equipment operator) is working


D.



Spoiler



Isn't it obvoius what you should be doing when a news photojournalist snaps your picture ??!!!



JR


----------



## bigray76 (Oct 19, 2007)

or how about:

E.



Spoiler



There would be one more non-working person in the picture but he was busy spamming 'the other board'?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

^^^ You aren't allowed to write-in your candidate !!! 

JR


----------



## Suns Den (Oct 20, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Please inspect the picture below.
> 
> 
> The photo was taken in Pensacola on October 18th. An EF-1 tornado with wind speeds of up to 100 MPH and a base width of 100 yds cut a swath through an dense, urbanized section of town for nearly 40 minutes. An FDOT contractor response team is mobilized within one-hour to be dispatched to investigate damages along the collection arteries along I-10.
> ...


B.

I know a little about this thing - I saw half (or six) of them are working


C.

I am a real working guy - only one guy (equipment operator) is working


D.

Isn't it obvoius what you should be doing when a news photojournalist snaps your picture ??!!!



JR

I agree with D.


----------

